# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Tutors Directory  Russian As It's Spoken Today - Conversation Lessons Using Contemporary Media

## russiantutor.info

Get a Private Russian Teacher via Skype 
Tired of classical textbooks and boring rote grammar learning? Language lessons is most efficient when taught in natural conversations and by consuming up-to-date materials showing Russian as it is spoken not today, not the way some textbook author thinks it ought to be spoken.  
For learning to be sustainable it has to be fun; that's why I base my conversation classes on materials like contemporary music, TV, newspaper clippings, texts that are actually interesting. I teach over Skype, MSN, GTalk or any other online video conferencing software. 
I'm a sophomore economics student in Kiev (Russian is my native language) and have been tutoring English and Russian on the side for a few years because I enjoy teaching. 
Check out my website Get a Private Russian Teacher via Skype for more information. You can also find a contact form to get in touch with me on the site. Rates per lesson start at an unbelievable €7 if booked in advance. I teach all ages, but focus mostly on intermediate levels. 
    Pasha Syrnikov

----------

